# Ausrüstung fürs Jiggen auf Dorsch???



## Chrissi007 (18. Januar 2007)

Hallöchen |wavey: 
An alle Dorschexperten, die noch nicht weggeflogen sind und sich sicher am PC festgebunden haben :

Verwendet ihr beim Jiggen Multirollen oder eher Stationärrollen??|kopfkrat 
Passen Multirollen an jede Angel oder müssen die Ruten dann bestimmte Kriterien erfüllen??

Die Ausrüstung sollte auf das Jiggen auf Dorsch abgestimmt sein. Als Rute habe ich mir überlegt, evtl. die "Jig & Pilk" von Dreamtackle zu kaufen?!? WG: bis 140 g. Bin nur drauf gekommen, da sie bei einem Test in der Angelwoche sehr gut abgeschnitten hat.#6 

Hat jemand von euch vielleicht schon Erfahrungen mit dieser Rute machen können?? Oder welche Rute und welche Rolle verwendet ihr?? Gibt es Favouriten??;+ 

Am besten genau Produktbezeichnung  

Bin dankbar für jeden Tipp,

Chrissi007


----------



## BennyO (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Ausrüstung fürs Jiggen auf Dorsch???*

Also ich würde sagen, dass eine Stationär Rolle locker ausreichen würde. Bespulst du mit Geflochtener zwischen 0.15 mm - 0.20mm.
Ja Angeln gibt es genaug. Geh doch einfach mal in einen Angelladen und lasse dich beraten. Frage mal nach Modellen die nicht mehr so aktuell sind das heißt 1 oder 2 Jahre alt sind. Sind meistens viel billiger und was vor einem Jahr gut war kann jetzt nicht schlecht sein.
Ja Köder sind dir bekannt oder hast du dazu auch noch Fragen??
Wenn ja scheib mir einfach ne PN

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig weiterhelfen


Gruß Benny


----------



## Torsk1 (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Ausrüstung fürs Jiggen auf Dorsch???*



Chrissi007 schrieb:


> Passen Multirollen an jede Angel oder müssen die Ruten dann bestimmte Kriterien erfüllen??


 
Bei einer Rute musst du nur schauen das sie genug Ringe hat.
Nicht das die Schnur an oder über den Blank "rubbelt".
Am besten mal schnur durchziehen, am Heizkörper festbinden und die rute krumm machen.
Und nicht den Heizkörper aus der Wand reißen, wie ein Kollege von mir:q


----------



## chris13 (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Ausrüstung fürs Jiggen auf Dorsch???*

hast ne PN...antworte mal drauf


----------



## Franky D (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Ausrüstung fürs Jiggen auf Dorsch???*

Fische nur mit Stationärrollen meistens mit 0.17mm Geflochtenen langt vollkommen.


----------



## BennyO (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Ausrüstung fürs Jiggen auf Dorsch???*

Ich fische mit 15er geflecht und das reicht
Wenn du Mono fischen willst, nimm eine zwischen 0.30mm und 0.35mm.


Gruß Benny


----------



## Chrissi007 (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Ausrüstung fürs Jiggen auf Dorsch???*

@ chris13

soeben erledigt:m 

Anscheinend fischt ja der überwiegende Großteil von euch mit ner Stationären. Gibts denn dabei ein Modell worauf vielleicht wiederum der Großteil von euch positive Erfahrungen gemacht hat??
Benutzt ihr als Schnur die Fireline oder eher No-Name-Schnüre??;+ 

Gruß,

Chrissi007


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Ausrüstung fürs Jiggen auf Dorsch???*

schleichwerbung ist ja verboten aber nimm die firma die auch gangschaltungen fürs fahrrad baut.mfg.e.:vik:


----------



## Nightbird61 (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Ausrüstung fürs Jiggen auf Dorsch???*

Moin,meine Diabolo soft pilk mit ner cdi 350 leistet mir seit Jahren treue Dienste .Ist nicht gerade das teuerste,doch wenn mal was kaputt gehen sollte tut es nicht so weh.#:


----------



## Franky D (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Ausrüstung fürs Jiggen auf Dorsch???*

Moinsen 

ich benutze fürs Jiggen und Light Pilken die Rhino DF light pilk in
3.15m Wg. 50-130g und eine Quantum Cabo mit einer 0.17mm Spider Stealth. Auf den Blank der Rute hat man Lebenslange Garantie, und sie ist auch nicht so teuer.


----------



## carassius (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Ausrüstung fürs Jiggen auf Dorsch???*

Ich Fische immer sehr erfolgreich leicht.
Rute:Cormoran Black Star CM Hypertec Gummfisch WG 30-70g
und eine Länge von 2,70m
Rolle:Ryobi Zauber 4000er
Schnur:17er Powerline ist rundes gepflecht und hat eine sehr hohe Tragkraft

Jig´s benutze ich zwischen 40-80g
Köder nehme ich Weinrote,Braune oder Schwarze Kopyto Relax
eine von den drei farben geht immer


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Ausrüstung fürs Jiggen auf Dorsch???*

fürs echte weitwurfjiggen mit pilkern bis über 150gramm(aktives abdriftjiggen erfordert solche gewichet sehr oft) brauchste schon n prügel der die gewichte auch beim ständigen ziehen,zupfen,werfen etc nicht krumm nimmt.
ich zb habe da die shimano technium pilk 350 m,steht zwar drauf bis 200gramm wg,aber 250 schafft die auch.
die kommt aber wirklich nur zum einsatz wenn sonst nichst zu holen ist,da der drillspass dann doch etwas leidet.
hier gehts wirklich nur drum meter zu machen udn 2 jigs mit 200g blei weit in die fluten zu kloppen.
fürs normale jiggen rechne damit das du pilker bis 150gramm brauchst,das sollte die rute dann auch locker mitmachen ohne sich groß zu verbiegen.
da strengt nämlich an!!!


----------



## Spedi123 (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Ausrüstung fürs Jiggen auf Dorsch???*

Moin,
ich habe seit vielen Jahren die "World Champion II - Seajigger" von Zebco (damals war die noch ganz schön teuer...). 
Die Rute hat bis jetzt treue Dienste geleistet und ist zum "jiggen" mit 2 Beifängern + Pilker oder Blei so zwischen 80 und 125g optimal. Zum leichteren Angeln (Pilker oder Gummifische von 35-80g) - meistens vom kleinen Boot - habe ich seit letztem Sommer die Balzer Magic Softpilk (30-160g) im Einsatz und kann bis jetzt auch nichts Negatives darüber sagen...  schwärm...:k 
Zum Thema Rolle kann man nur sagen, dass diese auf jeden Fall salzwasserbeständig und nicht zu klein sein sollte. Mit Multis habe ich leider keine Erfahrungen, hatte bislang aber auch noch keine Situation, in der eine Stationärrolle nicht ausreichend war. Die besten Erfahrungen habe ich mit den Salzwasserrollen von Penn gemacht. 
Am besten mal einen Fachhändler in Küstennähe aufsuchen und beraten lassen.

... und wenn der Wind mal endlich wieder aufhört zu blasen fahr ich auf die Ostsee, denn ich leide sehr stark unter den üblichen winterlichen Angelentzugserscheinungen...

Gruß#h 
Spedi


----------



## Spedi123 (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Ausrüstung fürs Jiggen auf Dorsch???*

ups, muss wohl meinen "Langeland-Link" aktualisieren....


----------



## BennyO (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Ausrüstung fürs Jiggen auf Dorsch???*

Also als Schnuer verwende ich einer 15er oder 17er Fireline von Berkley. Bin mit der Schnur total zufrieden.
Rollen gibt es ja wie Sand am Meer. Empfehlenswert sind auf jedenfall Shimano Rollen. Gibt auch genug andere Hersteller die gute Rollen baun. Würde ich mich einfach mal erkundigen. Oder such einfach hier im Board.Gab schon einige Themen über die Rollen.
Ja zur Rute: Ich benutze eine Balzer in 3.00 m länge. Sehr sensible Spitze und ein kräftiges Rückgrad.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Carptigers (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Ausrüstung fürs Jiggen auf Dorsch???*



Spedi123 schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich habe seit vielen Jahren die "World Champion II - Seajigger" von Zebco (damals war die noch ganz schön teuer...).
> Die Rute hat bis jetzt treue Dienste geleistet und ist zum "jiggen" mit 2 Beifängern + Pilker oder Blei so zwischen 80 und 125g optimal. Zum leichteren Angeln (Pilker oder Gummifische von 35-80g) - meistens vom kleinen Boot - habe ich seit letztem Sommer die Balzer Magic Softpilk (30-160g) im Einsatz und kann bis jetzt auch nichts Negatives darüber sagen... schwärm...:k
> Zum Thema Rolle kann man nur sagen, dass diese auf jeden Fall salzwasserbeständig und nicht zu klein sein sollte. Mit Multis habe ich leider keine Erfahrungen, hatte bislang aber auch noch keine Situation, in der eine Stationärrolle nicht ausreichend war. Die besten Erfahrungen habe ich mit den Salzwasserrollen von Penn gemacht.
> ...


 
Sehr gute Wahl !!!

Also beim Jiggen Rute mind. 3.30m Länge !!!


----------

